# Mobile home attic



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

So what is it your trying to redo?
In your area there should be R-50 of insulation in that attic, blown in would be far better then those batts.
Should be a vapor then use 1/2 light weight sheetrock.
Always interesting working on most mobile homes, particle board subfloors, 1X's or 2 X 2's for studs, Quest plumbing. R-3 insulation in the walls, 3/8" sheathing on the roof.
Not all of them are like that.


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Joe. We are adding more Insulation. I will check the r value. We are replacing the ceiling in the kitchen remodel. Adding different lights and wiring. 

I was told to use 1/4 drywall. You had good luck with 1/2 lightweight?


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

Vapor barrier done. R 30 used. Drywall will be next. 
Is there a good way to prevent drywall cracks? 
Use tape and mud... over time want ti avoid drywall shifts and cracks.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Butt joints not on the truss or wall frame. Locate them between the frame and use 3/4 ply nailers.
Using corner trims to cover sheetrock joints.
Tight cracks can be filled with a caulk, skim with a trowel, edge feathered with finger, then paint. 3/4 nap rollers leave rougher surface, but easier to blend in. Not every repair wants tape/compound repair.
1/4" sheetrock will become wavy. I'd just use 1/2" sheetrock, as long as the frame spacing is 16" or so. Stiffening the existing truss, mid room, with 1/2" ply scraps will help. Taking away from truss can be problem, but I don't see anything wrong with adding to truss in this case.

edit: Looking at photo again, looks like 1/2-3/4 ply strongback to tie the truss together would help more than truss braces.


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow you might of lost me on the truss brace. 
We did use 1/2 lightweight. It is only 4 pounds heavier than 1/4 drywall according to our Menards guy. My dh used furring strips every 12 inches to help support drywall. Is a Strongback the same as a furring strip?


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for your information. We like to do it right the first time.


----------

